# Anyone want to go Tarpon Fishing at Florida Panhandle?



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I just finished a big job early, and was able to find a guide who had a cancellation.
Dates are Prime; June 15-17. 
Anyone interested in share the trip?

Mike


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

Where is it out of?


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I had some stuff to workout, so I released the days.
I usually fish out of the Lanark, St. Teresa’s Beach, Alligator Point area.

Mike


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike Geer said:


> I had some stuff to workout, so I released the days.
> I usually fish out of the Lanark, St. Teresa’s Beach, Alligator Point area.
> 
> Mike


Ive fished there and the guides and other's are now covering those areas
I got out in the dark last year and went to Turkey point to anchor up. When it got light i saw 8 boats lined up around me


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow! Times have changed. When I started going there, we usually did not see another skiff. Then I would see our boat and one other on Turkey Shoal. Still deserted compared to the Keys.

Mike


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

Media of all types has ruined a lot of “fishing” anyone can get on and see if the fish are here or there. I’m young and remember it was a very few of the community where I live fished. Then it became a cool thing to do. Fish, take a picture of your bounty and post it to Instagram. But the ones who have been in it know the fakes. People don’t just go fishing a lot of the times anymore to try and figure out what, how, where fish move and eat.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Nothing worse than seeing your home water on tv or print. 
Not only have the guides found out , but their clients start showing up w their personal boats. Next , the folks watching tv on sat / sun am start showing up , usually a week or so after the relevant fishing show airs. Camera man on one show has a bad habit of showing private docks . Road map

40°26’47.36”N , 74°23’9.53”W. Just putting it out there


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Location x is going to be different after the hurricane. Right now 1 ramp with limited parking. Unless you run from lanark. Enjoy that boat ride when wind comes up.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Thefishingchef said:


> Media of all types has ruined a lot of “fishing” anyone can get on and see if the fish are here or there. I’m young and remember it was a very few of the community where I live fished. Then it became a cool thing to do. Fish, take a picture of your bounty and post it to Instagram. But the ones who have been in it know the fakes. People don’t just go fishing a lot of the times anymore to try and figure out what, how, where fish move and eat.


social media and the interweb have increased fishing pressure and the number of dumb asses on the water a lot.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

The full moon is on 6/17. Tarpon may head offshore to spawn at that time.. I could certainly be wrong about this, but it's something to think about.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

bring some floating crab patterns!!!!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Uh, they are here and not eating. Nothing like trout fishing and someone dropping a vw bug behind u. Then watch them roll by.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Just returned from the Keys and we have had around 10" of rain last week and the water looks like stained coffee around Lanark/Carrabelle. I talked to a few guide buddies and they have rescheduled there booked trips to next week as the wind, weather, and lack of VIS has sucked lately. You may get lucky at the end of this week but I am headed offshore for red snapper and my fly line will not hit the water till late June or early July!


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

please delete this.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

By the way, it's still raining!


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am all for deleting this post as well...irrelevant info on this particular thread.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Things looked ok in photos a friend put up. And at 10 last nite, X is on was being yelled. Then again, he has a sense of humor.


----------

